# What Do You Wear Hiking?



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2006)

So what do you wear hiking?  99% of my hikes feature:  







My Asolo 520's.  Love them.  Great support and prevent ankle rolls/etc.  I once in a while do wear my:  






My Garmont Eclipse Boots for shorter treks.  

So what do you wear?  Any recommendations for newcomers?


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been using EMS backpacking boots for almost 20 years. My current pair are the Summit GTX:


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I've been using EMS backpacking boots for almost 20 years. My current pair are the Summit GTX:


 
Oh No . . I have something else in common with Greg.


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 5, 2006)

trail runners (goretex) for most hikes, and "LIGHT HIKERS"  (also goretex) if I know its going to be wetter than normal. Usually dont carry much more than a 20lb pack so the trail runners are fine...light and COMFY...

M


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 5, 2006)

I wear: 





Unless there is snow on the ground then I wear ASolo Boots.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I've been using EMS backpacking boots for almost 20 years. My current pair are the Summit GTX:




You're in good company, gentlemen.  My fiancee wears the same.  Only ones that fit her.


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> You're in good company, gentlemen.  My fiancee wears the same.  Only ones that fit her.


Nice boot. I did prefer the old school sewed-on Vibram sole like these - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -that some of the older EMS backpacking boots had though (the Franconia Ridge model was the last version offered). They used to have a more classic aggressive tread and harder rubber. I used to get 5-7 years out of those.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Nice boot. I did prefer the old school sewed-on Vibram sole like these -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her model was the last to have that tread.  Is it more aggressive than the new one?


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Her model was the last to have that tread.  Is it more aggressive than the new one?


I've found the old classic Vibram treads to be deeper and more aggressive. They also lasted forever. The leather would wear out before the soles did!


----------



## pizza (Jul 5, 2006)

vasque sundowner 2's..


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 5, 2006)

i love the low cut. i have a pair of merrills that are really starting to wear out. will probably invest in another pair either next year or the year after.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a pair of LL Bean high top hiking boots..they are very old, but hardly worn..I got a blister on the back of one of my heels last hike....  any way to prevent this?


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> but *hardly worn*..I got a blister on the back of one of my heels last hike....  any way to prevent this?


You more than likely answered your own question. You need to break them in. I usually wear a new pair of hiking boots as street shoes for a few days before hiking with them.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 7, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> You more than likely answered your own question. You need to break them in. I usually wear a new pair of hiking boots as street shoes for a few days before hiking with them.




Ahhhhhhhhhhhh you are probably right!  I didn't think about that because I've had them so long!  Thanks!  I'll put some tape on the back of my heel to prevent further blistering!


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 7, 2006)

Salomon XA Pro 3D XCR. New this season. Used them on a long muddy hike in the ADKs this year and they were great (with some gaiters):


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 7, 2006)

I see a lot of low tops here... I thought high tops were preferred because they protect your ankle?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> I see a lot of low tops here... I thought high tops were preferred because they protect your ankle?



Very true. That's why I use them.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 7, 2006)

It's mostly personal preference.

I started out with high tops and moved to lighter trail runners.  As much as I can, especially in preparation for a tough hike, I do balancing and ankle strengthening exercises.  That helps stop my ankles from rolling, but they are still more exposed to hitting rocks or roots with low tops.  So far I haven't had a problem with that and it will take a lot for me to switch back to heavy boots for the summer.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 7, 2006)

For the sunday hiker, boots are probably the better option.  They provide ankle support. protect you from snakes, bugs and sundry critters.  Mud, snow, and rain are non issues.

For the obsessed day hiker, trail runners rule.  Daily miles will build your balance, core strength, and leg muscles so that it compensates for the lack of ankle support.  After a few weeks on the trail, you know where all the critters hang out.

For the serious backpacker you are back to boots.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> For the sunday hiker, boots are probably the better option.  They provide ankle support. protect you from snakes, bugs and sundry critters.  Mud, snow, and rain are non issues.
> 
> For the obsessed day hiker, trail runners rule.  Daily miles will build your balance, core strength, and leg muscles so that it compensates for the lack of ankle support.  After a few weeks on the trail, you know where all the critters hang out.
> 
> For the serious backpacker you are back to boots.


This is probably an accurate observation. My hiking roots are backpacking/basecamping so I wear boots for all hiking. I enjoy the protection from jagged rock above treeline a boot provides in addition to the additional support. I could not imagine hiking a rugged trail like Caps Ridge in a low-cut trail runner. Ouch!


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 7, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I could not imagine hiking a rugged trail like Caps Ridge in a low-cut trail runner. Ouch!



I gotta take you up Breakneck Ridge one day


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> I gotta take you up Breakneck Ridge one day


Where is that?


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 8, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Where is that?



On the Hudson.

*http://gorp.away.com/gorp/location/ny/ww_newyork4.htm*


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 8, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> This is probably an accurate observation. My hiking roots are backpacking/basecamping so I wear boots for all hiking. I enjoy the protection from jagged rock above treeline a boot provides in addition to the additional support. I could not imagine hiking a rugged trail like Caps Ridge in a low-cut trail runner. Ouch!


you might be surprised how well a low cut trail runner holds out. i have worn my low cuts on numerous presidential hikes (haven't gotten to caps ridge yet, but it is in the works). but it is all personal preference.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2006)

*.....*

Make that ~95% is with a upper Nubuck & GoreTexed: Montrail Torre GTX is a good fit and provides protection (mostly from the fist-sized, cut rocks at the side of woodland roads) and support(they seemed to have caught their production problem early on...back in 03/04?), ..I'm mostly doing 3mi or less..they've been very comfortable at this length trip, as well as up the steeps of small mtns...off-trail.   I do buy into YardSaleDad's thinking on support as well...and I'm still searching for that trail-runner.
Keen's sandals with hard rubberized toepiece are great for the short hike ending up in a paddle...in northern Maine summer temps where there are very few ticks and no poisonous snakes.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 11, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> For the serious backpacker you are back to boots.


Then again it's all relative. I've seen plenty of "serious" AT thru-hikers wearing lots of things from going barefoot, to Tevas, to Keens, to Trail Runners, to Boots...


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 12, 2006)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Then again it's all relative. I've seen plenty of "serious" AT thru-hikers wearing lots of things from going barefoot, to Tevas, to Keens, to Trail Runners, to Boots...




Ive met NUMEROUS AT Thru Hikers that started in boots only to go to trail runners or plain sneakers after the "first few" miles...last year I saw a guy wearing "walmart" velcro sneakers...couldnt have cost him more than literally $10 a pair...all I can tell you is he breezed right past me...oh this was in VT..so not "easy" hiking..

M


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 14, 2006)

Salomon Protrek 6 (Suede high tops) for me.  It seemed like a long break-in period, now comfortable for 12 hour hiking days.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 14, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Ive met NUMEROUS AT Thru Hikers that started in boots only to go to trail runners or plain sneakers after the "first few" miles...



I would be starting out with my trail runners, but the boots would be in my pack, unless it was already snowing or very muddy.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 15, 2006)

And ... in the summer I wear shorts and a t-shirt. Strangely, I have come across several completey nude hikers. Their motto: _hike naked!_


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 17, 2006)

Assuming this was meant more for summer I posted with my typical summer boot choice.

In winter, in the White's & ADK's I wear plastics

in late fall there & winter in Catskills & Southern New England Insulated Leather Mountaineering boots

Shorter hikes, like Monadnock, Waumbek, Martha, Sugarloaf (NH)  I'd wear Sneakers

The people most likely to wear sneakers are the ones that should not be wearing them usually & also the high mileage types who can get away with it.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 17, 2006)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> The people most likely to wear sneakers are the ones that should not be wearing them usually & also the high mileage types who can get away with it.



I hesitate to call trail runners, sneakers. For me, there is a world of difference between the two.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 18, 2006)

YSD,

If you had to call them sneakers or boots, which would you call them?  (not being inflammatory, see below)

Actually I'm more curious for myself as ankles are in good shape (33.5 miles last week walking & jogging, almost 28 of it jogging) & I may look at buying a pair.

I've been up Waumbek & Monadnock last year in Sneakers (cross trainers) & Middle Sugarloaf this year in running sneakers.  I've got some short hikes planned in next few weeks while will likely be more sneaker trips with a couple in boots mixed in.

Is difference in shank & sole or is padding & ankle support (as it exists in a low top shoe) better?


----------

